# My snail just laid eggs...help!



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Okay, so my mystery snail laid a huge clutch on the lid of my tank. I don't want them to hatch in the tank, so what do I do with it. Thanks in advance.

Oh, I am looking into raising the babies, not getting rid of them. I already have a couple batches of Ramshorns on the way.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Gently scoop them out and put them in another tank. Though I don't know what the survival rate would be if you un-stick the clutch.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

If you want them to survive your best bet is to leave them be where they are and keep humidity high.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm worried about m bettas, and other snails eating the babies. There isn't much cover. Can I put together some sort of trap so I can then place them in another tank for grow-out?

Thanks to both of you. I want to do whats best for the babies. I can tell that Harriet, the mom, went through A LOT to lay those eggs.


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

Could you remove the lid and hang over another tank and make a temporary roof for bettas. Sorry if this makes no sense I know noting about snails just throwing an idea out there


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

There are tons of ways to move the eggs and float them in another tank to see if they hatch. Google can give you more details about it, I leave them where they are until they are ready to hatch then put the brand new babies into whatever tank I want them to grow out in. You should be very aware that mystery snail clutches depending on how big it is, can lay anywhere from 50 to 400 eggs at a time (sometimes more)- be sure you have appropriate space to care for that many snails if you do hatch them.

You can use a piece of styrofoam or tupperware container with a sponge in it. The eggs will drown if they get water logged but should be kept warm and most. A few days before hatching the egg sac should get a darker greyish color, that is when you know they are about ready to hatch, Some people help them hatch and push them out of the egg sac but so long as they are kept moist they will eat their way out and drop into the tank. If they haven't hatched in over a month, they aren't fertile.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Okay, thanks. It's my first above-ground batch, so I want to make sure they live. The member I got her from said if she lays eggs that they will be fertile as she was kept with male mysteries. I hope they are fertile. How fast do they grow?

How do I keep them warm? Sorry for all the questions, I'm kind of a newbie at this.


----------

